# Amano shrimp



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

hey do amano shrimp get killed by weather loaches?


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

unless the shrimp is small enough to fit in the weatherloaches mouth, he wont bother them. ive kept them with ghost shrimp before and they wouldnt touch em


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

alright thanks.... i'm gonna get 2 dojos now thx...


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

oh and apple snails (pomacea bridgesii).... there generally too large for fish like goldfish or loaches to eat right?


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

yes, but some loaches can eat snails. Infact clown loaches love em. Mine ate a batch of them one time.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

oh how big were the snails?.... cuz these snails can get to a size of a golf ball...
plus i heard weather loaches eat snails... but i think only small ones


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

mine ate some ones that were the size of a quarter and then he ate one that was the size of a fifty cent piece.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I've heard that all loaches like to eat snails, even the big snails, I dunno how they eat the big snails though......just be careful with loaches and snails.


----------



## Corydoryoryouse (Sep 5, 2006)

Loaches like clown loaches can eat large snails because they rasp through the shells with there mouths.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd probably say... don't risk it do stay on the safe side? =D


----------

